# If I didn't already have 3



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

And I blame all of you for making me so horribly addicted to doing this...

I would have Kendra (though I think harrise should have her) http://www.sfhumanesociety.com/custAvailablePets.asp?page=viewPet&petId=1115

I would have Hazel http://www.sfhumanesociety.com/custAvailablePets.asp?page=viewPet&petId=951

I would have Avalanche http://www.sfhumanesociety.com/custAvailablePets.asp?page=viewPet&petId=777

I would have Karma (Gotta love the pittie smile) http://www.pitrescueofthegreatplains.org/available_females.htm
Heh...I was rattling off the different dogs I've been overed, a Saint mix, 3 labs, and a 6 (SIX) week old pittie pup named Angel for $350.
Boss: If you ever call and say you got a pitbull I'll come over and kick you butt. Do you not watch the news?
Me: *here we go again* I rattled off my pitbull lecture, and about how I wouldn't own a pitbull when I have other dogs, and about how you never hear about dogs of any beed saving peoples lives. You do, however, hear about pitbulls, they are the 'chosen' breed. 
Boss: They are unpredictable.
Dad: What other breeds are unpredictble?
Boss: Rotts, Dobes, Saints, Mastiffs, Bulldogs...
Me: *cutting him off* and labs, poodles, bc's, chi's peke's, beagles, flatcoats, scotties, pugs, want me to continue rattling off breed names?
And then they shut up. 

Back to the topic, for quite some time I would go to the HS here and check one 1 dog, just one. Bishop. An 8 month old parolled pup. He never got adopted...never got adopted...never got adopted...I'm sure he was distroyed. 

What are some dogs _you've_ seen that catch your eye?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I went to the HS on Monday to drop off some cat food and litter (they're absolutely OVERRUN with kittens! They even put extra portable cages in the cat room to accomodate some more), and went in to visit the dogs. I liked Scotty http://www.sfhumanesociety.com/custAvailablePets.asp?page=viewPet&petId=1013 ......he's not much to look at, and his story is unremarkable, but when I went in, he just laid on the floor and wagged his tail  . It made my heart melt. I like blue dogs anyway. I'd have to change his name, though.....my alpha-cat is named Scotty.

And Second Chance has several purebred GSDs http://www.secondchancesiouxfalls.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=41 ....I really want a big male GSD, and they have 2 that look great.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

> (they're absolutely OVERRUN with kittens! They even put extra portable cages in the cat room to accomodate some more


93 is what their site says. They got some more since the last time I checked...6 hours ago. 

Do you think they'd let me go in and take some pictures of the dogs and cats for my 4-h photography? I think it would be kind of interesting...

I've never looked much at Second Chance's website...I'll have to look more often...
I like those pit bulls in there... (feel that sometime in the distant future I'll be ticking off 3 people.)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They might let you in to take pics. It's worth asking anyway. Second Chance has fewer rules, so they might be more willing. I'm sure they're overrun with kittens, too, but their website is difficult to decipher, so it's hard to say. Last time I went they didn't have too many, but that was probably about 6 weeks ago.

I take turns taking supplies to the HS and Second Chance. My mom actually donates the money to buy the food and litter, because she works full time and makes more than I do, and, since I work part time and have more time than she does, I go to Sam's Club, buy the food/litter, and take it to the shelters. It makes me sad but I have to help in any way I can. I wish more people would spay their cats  .


----------

